# 2 full grown women riding a miniature....awful video.



## MileAMinute (16 March 2013)

Just seen this on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r8T7ppAvFQI#!

I couldn't get past 30 secs, when the pony was literally swaying over 

Why are videos like this on the up? You'd think Darwinism would improve as the years got on......


----------



## Eastern Rose (16 March 2013)

Poor pony.  The things I'd like to do to those women.


----------



## Elsiecat (16 March 2013)

Poor baby


----------



## alainax (16 March 2013)

Had to click it off  that is so horrible. I want to steal that wee pony away to a happy home.


----------



## jellybeanz (16 March 2013)

It gets worse. Both women hit him with the crop and boot him quite hard.


----------



## rowan666 (16 March 2013)

I saw something similar at beeston a couple of years ago, a woman who must hav been upwards of 14 stone trying to get on a little sec a, the whole place gasped and a few me inc had some rather loud, strong views on this and she soon got off and was double barreled by the cute little thing...karma! Horrid horrid people


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (16 March 2013)

Some one please go rescue that poor pony


----------



## pachypony (16 March 2013)

that is so horrible  poor pony almost toppled over why on earth would one adult sit on a miniature nevermind 2?


----------



## EffyCorsten (16 March 2013)

Ugh I think it's some sort of fetish! I'm horrified at these videos. Hard to watch and very upsetting. I wouldn't be responsible for my actions if I came across something like this.


----------



## trottingon (16 March 2013)

I'm absolutely horrified. That poor poor pony......


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (16 March 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Just seen this on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=r8T7ppAvFQI#!

I couldn't get past 30 secs, when the pony was literally swaying over 

Why are videos like this on the up? You'd think Darwinism would improve as the years got on......
		
Click to expand...

beat ya i could not watch past the first 10 seconds. awful poor pony damage his back with those selfish c0w$ on it


----------



## Orls (16 March 2013)

How did they ever think that was okay  poor little thing can't even walk in a straight line!


----------



## vickyb (16 March 2013)

Couldn't watch after the first minute - just nauseating.


----------



## Goodshipblossom (16 March 2013)

That is horrific! And for nearly 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (16 March 2013)

OMG - Poor pony!  What is wrong with some people?


----------



## lora3786 (16 March 2013)

sadly people seem to think this is funny - makes me absolutely sick to watch. I have a mini who will never be sound again after someone too heavy has ridden him (he's a rescue this happened before I had him, its taken a LONG time to get him back as sound as he is now) he's happy and not in pain but I know he won't live a long life now. He is the sweetest little boy - which is probably why he allowed someone to ride him! (One of my others would tell them where to go hehe) As said above don't think I'd be responsible for my actions if I saw someone doing this for their own entertainment, knowing first hand the damage it causes!!


----------



## FairyBasslet (16 March 2013)

Reported to You Tube, although I doubt they will take it down.

Poor,poor pony


----------



## shetlandponylover (16 March 2013)

Omg poor poor pony :'( I don't understand why people can be so mean and cruel. Poor little thing x


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

Surely that is against the RSPCA freedoms thing it's worse than a beast of burden carrying bricks or something!  Utterly horrific and yes looks like a fetish thing YUCK YUCK YUCK. Lovely wee pony as well, if we could do with this what happened with the Tic Toc vid someone would recognise...


----------



## Kitty B (16 March 2013)

Words escape me. Rather, words that are at all repeatable escape me... I have plenty that are not.


----------



## Tai.Ni.Po.Ni (16 March 2013)

Eh the othe video where the drop into the ponies back is much worse!!! Can't link cause I'm on my phone but its called '2 girls pony double ride'.....disgusting


----------



## haycroft (16 March 2013)

Sick .couldnt watch all 
Poor pony 
Just shocking


----------



## amandap (16 March 2013)

Horses really are so very vulnerable aren't they? They just put up with us most of the time even when struggling as this little mite clearly is.


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 March 2013)

amandap said:



			Horses really are so very vulnerable aren't they? They just put up with us most of the time even when struggling as this little mite clearly is. 

Click to expand...

I don't think those nasty excuses for human being are part of the "us" tho eh!

I agree with the sentiment tho.


----------



## wallykissmas (16 March 2013)

What a horrible random video, they are dressed like women of the night and riding a pony that can't carry them .....


----------



## wallykissmas (16 March 2013)

Tai.Ni.Po.Ni said:



			Eh the othe video where the drop into the ponies back is much worse!!! Can't link cause I'm on my phone but its called '2 girls pony double ride'.....disgusting
		
Click to expand...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lfYlQm043Ck&feature=related

There is anther one of naked women riding tiny ponies ...... Why !!!


----------



## Holly Hocks (16 March 2013)

It's clearly some weird fetish that this person who uploaded the video has - she has also uploaded one of a woman sitting on a sheep which is tied to a post, and this one.....with the comments "these 2 girls ride this pony very hard".  Weirdo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfYlQm043Ck

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgSypZLnfVE


----------



## amandap (16 March 2013)

FfionWinnie said:



			I don't think those nasty excuses for human being are part of the "us" tho eh!

I agree with the sentiment tho.
		
Click to expand...

The 'us' in my post is the human race. I wouldn't do what is shown in the video and neither I am sure would most/all on this forum but I am not perfect either and I am a human who keeps horses. Must try to 'see' clearer is my latest mantra to myself. lol 

Tbh, that video (or the small section I could watch) has made me feel very sad and I'm not 100% sure why. It seemed to shout out to me just how vulnerable horses in our care are... that's what prompted my post above.


----------



## FairyLights (16 March 2013)

Can everybody email youtube about this and also the RSPCA and REDWings. might do some good whereas posting on this forum wont help any ponies at all.


----------



## MileAMinute (16 March 2013)

I've reported it to Youtube.


----------



## mightymammoth (16 March 2013)

Yes can someone post the links of who to email to complain if they find it please (I'm on phone)


----------



## touchstone (16 March 2013)

amandap said:



			The 'us' in my post is the human race. I wouldn't do what is shown in the video and neither I am sure would most/all on this forum but I am not perfect either and I am a human who keeps horses. Must try to 'see' clearer is my latest mantra to myself. lol 

Tbh, that video (or the small section I could watch) has made me feel very sad and I'm not 100% sure why. It seemed to shout out to me just how vulnerable horses in our care are... that's what prompted my post above.
		
Click to expand...

I felt the same  

 I think it's the fact that the poor little might is trying its hardest to keep going when it can hardly stand, it looks such a sweet little thing too, to be shown such a lack of compassion from humans is awful.

I've also reported it.


----------



## vieshot (16 March 2013)

I actually feel quite sick after watching that.....


----------



## sam72431 (16 March 2013)

I noticed that the poster of the video has more videos some are much worse one where two girls actually jump from a height onto a small pony seems to be some sort of sick fettish! Absolutely disgusting makes me ashamed to be a human being!


----------



## Delicious_D (16 March 2013)

The poor pony is clearly struggling but his good nature shines through.


----------



## weebarney (16 March 2013)

Yeah I think it's along the same lines of fetish as the people who brag they love whipping their horses. Look like a couple of Prostitutes. Were they English I couldn't quite hear as had the sound low and don't fancy watching it again?


----------



## slumdog (16 March 2013)

At 2.53 Im sure you can see another pony with a woman in the background. Makes me feel sick!


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 March 2013)

Oh my goodness, having clicked on this one I then clicked on another one that comes up on the edge. It's even worse. There is one part where two girls are sitting on a mini (half naked) and the first rider is yanking the pony's head/bit so hard that they are trying to bend it's head back.

I feel utterly sick.

It's the one titled 'cruel pony ride' comes up at the top of the list of connected vids on the right. I didn't know that this existed and now I will never forget it 

It tries to get them off it's back, falls over and then they sit on it while it is down. Then three women get on one little mini and that section of the vid is called 'backbreakers'.


----------



## weebarney (16 March 2013)

What I don't quite get is why is this on you tube ? I would have expected it on some weird porn or fetish site where they'd make some money off it but is it a case they enjoy this kind of thing so happily do it for free?


----------



## Delicious_D (16 March 2013)

Ive reported both videos


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 March 2013)

I think OP should maybe go back and post a more severe warning in the thread title. I honestly, honestly wish I had never seen that.


----------



## Tash88 (16 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I think OP should maybe go back and post a more severe warning in the thread title. I honestly, honestly wish I had never seen that.
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, it was absolutely disgusting and these women should be ashamed of themselves, if they've read the comments. I don't know how the poor pony managed to remain upright, it's little knees were buckling. I hope he's happy and in a new home now.


----------



## tallyho! (16 March 2013)

There is a crazy fetish and not long ago a fb page was taken down of some girl who openly said she likes to hurt horses on purpose.

The world is a very sick place... Men abusing children, women abusing animals... I can't bear it.

As pedantic would say "nation of ****holes!"


----------



## MileAMinute (16 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I think OP should maybe go back and post a more severe warning in the thread title. I honestly, honestly wish I had never seen that.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you knew how bad it would be at the mere description of 2 women riding a miniature? Can't edit it now anyway.

I've not seen related videos, as stated earlier I can't watch past 30 secs of the original. Sorry to hear it's going down the fetish route - that IS something I would have made clear about in my OP, had I known.

Am glad I posted it though as it's clearly raised awareness and other people are reporting it too.


----------



## unbalanced (16 March 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Surely you knew how bad it would be at the mere description of 2 women riding a miniature? Can't edit it now anyway.

I've not seen related videos, as stated earlier I can't watch past 30 secs of the original. Sorry to hear it's going down the fetish route - that IS something I would have made clear about in my OP, had I known.

Am glad I posted it though as it's clearly raised awareness and other people are reporting it too.
		
Click to expand...

Can you ask TFC or whatever he's called now to change it? I have sat through most videos I have seen on here, including that awful whipping video from facebook. This one I couldn't watch more than 25s of. 

Judging by the way they are dressed, I am wondering if this has something to do with that fetish thing the whipping woman's FB page linked to that we talked about then. 

I feel sick.


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 March 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			Surely you knew how bad it would be at the mere description of 2 women riding a miniature? Can't edit it now anyway.

I've not seen related videos, as stated earlier I can't watch past 30 secs of the original. Sorry to hear it's going down the fetish route - that IS something I would have made clear about in my OP, had I known.

Am glad I posted it though as it's clearly raised awareness and other people are reporting it too.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, I didn't mean it as a criticism, just that for future eyes it might be worth giving it a miss - I didn't realise it was a fetish, squashing cruelty thing... From the description I just imagined two idiots sitting on a mini for a few seconds in their paddock! To be honest it was my stupid mistake of clicking on to a linked video that was far worse.... I wasn't being mean just really wish I hadn't seen it.


----------



## tallyho! (16 March 2013)

Here's an antidote...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=GBr3CypwPu0


----------



## unbalanced (16 March 2013)

wallykissmas said:



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lfYlQm043Ck&feature=related

There is anther one of naked women riding tiny ponies ...... Why !!!
		
Click to expand...

That is nasty. Is that in this country? Would the police do anything do you think?


----------



## MileAMinute (16 March 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			Sorry, I didn't mean it as a criticism, just that for future eyes it might be worth giving it a miss - I didn't realise it was a fetish, squashing cruelty thing... From the description I just imagined two idiots sitting on a mini for a few seconds in their paddock! To be honest it was my stupid mistake of clicking on to a linked video that was far worse.... I wasn't being mean just really wish I hadn't seen it.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok 

Like I say, had I known there was anything more....untoward I would have put severe warnings in.
Will PM TFC and see if I can change it.


----------



## Moomin1 (16 March 2013)

unbalanced said:



			Can you ask TFC or whatever he's called now to change it? I have sat through most videos I have seen on here, including that awful whipping video from facebook. This one I couldn't watch more than 25s of. 

Judging by the way they are dressed, I am wondering if this has something to do with that fetish thing the whipping woman's FB page linked to that we talked about then. 

I feel sick.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know whether I am just a bit hardened to extreme and severe cruelty cases, but I am surprised people on this thread are reacting quite as much to this video as they are.  Yes, it's horrendous, yes it's abhorrent.  But there are much much much more sick and horrifying cruelty cases and videos out there than this.


----------



## Mongoose11 (16 March 2013)

Moomin - hardly the point. There's always worse. I still think there should be a more severe warning on this, we aren't talking about all the other cruelty, we are talking about this video. For me, it's the fact that it's women (just worse imo) and that it is sexual.


----------



## Parachute (16 March 2013)

Absolutely disgusting, found it very hard to watch. Poor pony!


----------



## holeymoley (16 March 2013)

Oh no should I or shouldn't I watch


----------



## Parachute (16 March 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Oh no should I or shouldn't I watch 

Click to expand...

I wish I hadn't. It's deeply saddening!!


----------



## holeymoley (16 March 2013)

Just watched. How infuriating  arrggggg. Is it in the uk do we know?


----------



## Parachute (16 March 2013)

holeymoley said:



			Just watched. How infuriating  arrggggg. Is it in the uk do we know?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly can't tell, but I pray it isn't. It's utterly vile. People are monsters!!


----------



## Jackster14 (16 March 2013)

wicked - couldn't watch


----------



## YorksG (16 March 2013)

weebarney said:



			What I don't quite get is why is this on you tube ? I would have expected it on some weird porn or fetish site where they'd make some money off it but is it a case they enjoy this kind of thing so happily do it for free?
		
Click to expand...

They will look for comments which approve and which suggest that the commenter would like to see more, then they will invite that poster to pay to view much worse than they have put up in public. This is the way that all abusers who wish to either abuse with others, or make money out of abuse, operate. They put out a 'taster' and those who show sufficient interest are invited to join


----------



## suffolkmare (16 March 2013)

Sadly I have to agree, they'll find interested voyeurs and none of them care 2 hoots about the pony's welfare, god knows what else they subjected it to. Sickening.


----------



## rowan666 (17 March 2013)

I know this is really random but if this is in the uk perhaps this fetish could account for the recent increase in minis being stolen? Afterall not like anythings actually selling and people struggle to give horses away at the mo its just odd that so many unsaleable/unbreedable ponies have been stolen....... Its late im tired and hormonal so im aware I may sound bonkers!


----------



## Elsiecat (17 March 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gertrude228

This womans commented on all of the videos including the comment "fantastique torture" 
Clicked on her profile and you only have to scroll down to be reminded of the wierdos in this world


----------



## Moomin1 (17 March 2013)

The fetish people speak of is called 'Squish'.

This is obviously a very mild version of that sort of fetish, but can lead to the extremes of 'squashing' (or 'squishing' - not sure what the term would be) that I wouldn't want to post or mention on here if people find the milder versions unbearable to see/hear about.

It is a shocking and unbelievable thing to hear about, but it really does go on sadly.


----------

